# Deflector



## Hexjibber (Jan 6, 2021)

Happy New Year to all! First completed build of 2021!

Had this one in the queue for a while so pleased to get it done and really happy with it after just a 5min quick test run, great sounding ambient swirls and tails, really unique! I was slightly worried it would be similar to my TC Electronic T2 which has been a permanent fixture on my board for years now but this has it's own thing going on for sure, love it! I have to be honest I'm not completely sure what all the knobs are doing but they seem really interactive and in a way that's more fun as I can just sit and get to know it more creatively.

Etched with NaOH and painted black then hit with my favourite cosmic holoflake spray as seemed fitting given the sounds on offer!

Hope everyone is staying well out there, the UK is in yet another lockdown so the pedal building isn't going to slow down any time soon!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 6, 2021)

Beautiful work! I’ve got one of these I’m wrapping up tomorrow as well and now I’m more excited. Love the holoflake touch!


----------



## Hexjibber (Jan 6, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Beautiful work! I’ve got one of these I’m wrapping up tomorrow as well and now I’m more excited. Love the holoflake touch!


Thanks!  It's definitely cool, wasn't quite sure what I was going to end up with sound-wise but really enjoying it so far, great for epic washes of swirling ambience!


----------



## Mcknib (Jan 6, 2021)

Absolutely top notch I hope to one day get to your level, especially in the etching department

Only problem is I'll be around 102 years old......
I wonder if they'll let me etch in the old folks home


----------



## Hexjibber (Jan 6, 2021)

Mcknib said:


> Absolutely top notch I hope to one day get to your level, especially in the etching department
> 
> Only problem is I'll be around 102 years old......
> I wonder if they'll let me etch in the old folks home
> ...


Thanks man! Refinement through repetition and a healthy dash of OCD has worked for me with plenty of failures along the way haha!
I wouldn't worry too much, the robots can do all the fiddly stuff once we ripen!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 6, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## Hexjibber (Jan 6, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> Great job!


Thanks!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 6, 2021)

God damn that is stellar man! I’m infinitely jealous of how well your etches turn out haha


----------



## Hexjibber (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> God damn that is stellar man! I’m infinitely jealous of how well your etches turn out haha


Glad you dig it, cheers man!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks sooo good!


----------



## Hexjibber (Jan 6, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Looks sooo good!


Thanks!


----------



## Hexjibber (Jan 6, 2021)

Here's a quick sound clip for anyone that's curious! 

__
		https://soundcloud.com/graham-hulbert%2Fpedalpcb-deflector-reverb-clip


----------



## Gordo (Jan 6, 2021)

Excellent demo.  I think you nailed the character of the effect and reverb is hard to do.


----------



## twebb6778 (Jan 6, 2021)

That looks fantastic, nice work! I'm always a little envious of your enclosures, my reverse etching is trash and yours is superb.


----------



## Hexjibber (Jan 6, 2021)

twebb6778 said:


> That looks fantastic, nice work! I'm always a little envious of your enclosures, my reverse etching is trash and yours is superb.


Thanks!  Practice makes perfect man, keep at it!


----------



## dlazzarini (Jan 6, 2021)

Hexjibber said:


> Happy New Year to all! First completed build of 2021!
> 
> Had this one in the queue for a while so pleased to get it done and really happy with it after just a 5min quick test run, great sounding ambient swirls and tails, really unique! I was slightly worried it would be similar to my TC Electronic T2 which has been a permanent fixture on my board for years now but this has it's own thing going on for sure, love it! I have to be honest I'm not completely sure what all the knobs are doing but they seem really interactive and in a way that's more fun as I can just sit and get to know it more creatively.
> 
> ...


This looks so sweet


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 7, 2021)

More Deflector Reverb sounds for y’all:


----------



## sticky1138 (Jun 20, 2021)

Amazing finish! And the sound clips are making me want to build one.

What exactly do the controls do? I always change the labels if they are not descriptive enough, but the only one I can guess here is mix.


----------

